
Floating point visually explained - happy-go-lucky
http://fabiensanglard.net/floating_point_visually_explained/index.php
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15359574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15359574)

